# NOS Schwinn springer in box, Deal or no Deal!



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

NOS Schwinn Cruiser springer, 1980-2? in OG box, excellent shape with a little shelf ware, never been mounted ( pics show it all ), complete just how it came, box is a little tattered & stained, shipping will $35. as I will have to protect the box, local pickup or meet around LB/OC would be great!, PayPal ( friends & family ) only or cash on pickup.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 5, 2022)

$100


----------



## Manhrs (Feb 5, 2022)

150


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Feb 6, 2022)

175


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2022)

ND


----------

